# Trapped existing



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like they are trapped? It's weird because I get completely overwhelmed and anxious by existace but I can't 'do' anything or go anywhere to stop it. Like I can't run away, I'm here! No matter how anxious I get, I still wake up here.

I feel so trapped which makes me more anxious and I go round and round!

Anyone else?

I can't think of how I will ever just accept everything... Honestly! How can I accept this? I don't know what I am or why I am here. It makes no sense







I want to be ok with no knowing but I just don't know how....


----------



## Kelly__ (Mar 31, 2012)

I have the same feeling too. It's like u are trapped/stucked in a body and your soul and body doesn't match together. Is thzt what u mean? U want to escape, but realizing that it's not possible because it really is u, makes u scared? 
Is that how u feel? Grtz from belgium


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah I defnintely get the "trapped in a body" feeling a lot. Often times I wish I could become a ghost or something. Unfortunetly ghosts aren't real. And you're stuck with the body you occupy until you die or they invent some way to upload your consciousness digitally, but the former is likely to come first.


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes!! I'll get this from time to time and it will cause a brief spell of panic. It's as if you want to run away but you can't - you can't run away from yourself!! Pretty cruddy feeling. 
Best thing I find is to take 5 minutes out from whatever your doing, suck in some nice deep breaths and reassure yourself it's all good (easier said than done I know!!)


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

big time whithazel! i am crying right now cos i dunno why i cant accept my surroundings and life... r even why i have to.... i feel like an alien jsut plonked in this place with no choice....







im scared n want out


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

I've been suufering from OCD for many years and DP for about 3 weeks now. The feeling you describe is the most unpleasant thing I've felt in my whole life. I have the urge to run from myself and my body 24/7 and it sucks a lot! I feel like I'm gonna lose my mind..


----------



## Robert R (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been suffering from dp/dr ocd vertigo and the worst of all existentialism crisis for about 11 years now, your not alone buddy. You just have to become fed up with it and say fuck it. That's how im getting by. At least trying too. =/


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea that's what i am trying to do. Just say ok, yep it's effing weird that I or anyone exist.. But I do. That's that. No point worrying.

It is extremely hard and not sure it's working yet because everything seems so weird and scary.. Fingers crossed!!!

It's only been a year, I'm sorry to hear you suffered for 11 years. I hope you find some peace soon xxxx


----------



## tengent (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes. For the past month or so (actually it's been there much longer but now it's very pronounced), I've woke up thinking "Here I am again.. when can 'I' get a break?" It seems so paradoxical to think that way, because if we weren't here, there would be no you to think of anything at all! Consciousness is a pretty fun thing to think about, and I've learned to accept my existence, though since I'm suffering with DR it's hard to embrace life and really enjoy it. Alan Watts talked about this sort of thing, a lot.


----------

